# Dog Chew Toys



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I think everyone that has a dog or knows someone that has one should be aware.
http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/pimpleball.asp
There is a link to photos but sufficed to say watch your pets even at play. The vacuum in a hollow chew toy was enough to destroy this dogs tongue. A rare sad accident but still a threat so be on the safe side.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

my gosh... I just about cried watching the videos. Its really sad that most companies need to reach a set number of incidents before they recall a product.  (not stating all mind you)

Thank goodness for that man, thats a lot of work. Even when my cham needed to be hand fedand watered twice a day was a lot of work. THat poor pup


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

That is why I didn't post the other link as it really is very sad. How many similar toys not made by that company are still for sale at the stores? It is a common toy that can be made safe by having 2 openings in it.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I wont even look lol
but i can say being an owner of dogs the best toys are the "tuff" brand but the cost of those toys are 25+ per toy.
It is sad .


----------

